# Carl Nielsen Complete Symphonies on Alto



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Alto label is releasing this set in November here in the states. Any opinions on these 70s recordings? This is a budget 3 disc set retailing for around 16 dollars.http://altocd.com/alc2505


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The price is good, the sound on previous issues is OK, the performances may or may not be top drawer, depending on who you're talking to. The usual comparison is with the Blomstedt set; I have both, think it's a tossup for performance, the latter in somewhat better sound.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, Hill! Reading reviews certainly doesn't help, but the consensus on Schmidt is decent. I'll have to do some listening on YouTube. Right now I've got Schonwandt's Decapo CD of 4 & 5 on loan from the library. Sounds good to me, although some have trashed him.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Thanks, Hill! Reading reviews certainly doesn't help, but the consensus on Schmidt is decent. I'll have to do some listening on YouTube. Right now I've got Schonwandt's Decapo CD of 4 & 5 on loan from the library. Sounds good to me, although some have trashed him.


I don't know if No. 6 is on YouTube... I think that symphony is the test. Must be there's some problem making it work, because lots on times it doesn't, for me anyway.


----------

